# Home reno tax credit?



## Brian123 (Sep 4, 2010)

A friend of mine said the other day he was working on home renovations to benefit from the home reno tax credit.. he is almost at his full $10,000 spent to get the full benefit. 

Im quite sure this is not available for 2010 tax year. Am I right?

I looked on the CRA website, couldnt find anything to say it was.. or that it wasn't.

Just curious, did anyone take advantage of this tax credit?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Gone for 2010


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Not sure on what king of reno he is doing, but perhaps her purchased his supplies prior to the cut off date, got his credit on his taxes, and is now doing the labour himself....


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought a lot of stuff just before the cutoff... wish I had anticipated all the finishing material I had to buy after cutoff...

I remember Home Depot was open until midnight the last day of the credit period.


----------

